# is anyone play mamba max with touring on road?



## gtimax (Sep 1, 2005)

on track , is it having good control compare with sensored bl sys?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

not sure what you mean by control, but once you get all your setting figured out, because there are alot of em, its just as good if not better than anything else out there. the 4700 maxx is more than enough for touring cars !!


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm using a 4600 in my X-Ray, somewhat de-tuned (EPA turned down to 66% so I can play with the stock guys) and it's a dream. Occasionally I have a cogging issue after a good crash, when the ESC needs to read the motor's position again. The solution to that is don't crash  

Plenty of runtime, too. A 6-minute race only uses about 1900 mAH from a pack when it's set up this way.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

7700 mamba max in a Pro 4.....Insane fast till I realized the rear diff was too loose, proceeded to snug it up. next speed run was even faster....till.... a rouge rock wedged between the left rear wheel and the arm......40+ mph sliding donut....stripped spur gear....day over way too soon...still lots of fun


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

scootr117 said:


> 7700 mamba max in a Pro 4.....Insane fast till I realized the rear diff was too loose, proceeded to snug it up. next speed run was even faster....till.... a rouge rock wedged between the left rear wheel and the arm......40+ mph sliding donut....stripped spur gear....day over way too soon...still lots of fun


Yes I was there at the Salt flats, the pro 4 was INSANELY FAST, almost too fast!!! :thumbsup:


----------

